# Birmingham Votes 09



## articul8 (Apr 6, 2009)

BirminghamVotes‘09

Get Involved!

On Saturday 9th May, the Electoral Reform Society, along with our friends at the Make Votes Count campaign are holding BirminghamVotes’09 - encouraging the people of Birmingham to make politics work for them.

The day, in the centre of town, is an opportunity for local community campaigns, faith groups, NGOs and the public to discuss how they can make their voices heard in the June election and beyond.

BirminghamVotes will include:

Democracy question time - come with your thoughts on making democracy better and put them to our panel of local politicians 
Workshops and presentations – learn how to maximise voter power with our campaigning and elections experts 
Voter registration drive - ensure you are able to have your say on election day 
MEP speed dating – get up close and personal with your candidates for the EU elections 
Local and national campaigns – sign up to change on your street, change in Birmingham, or change to the whole political system! 


Already confirmed for the day are Richard Burden MP, John Hemming MP, and Councillor Salma Yaqoob 

We are looking for partner organisations to spread the word about the day and bring their contacts, and media partners to let the people of Birmingham know what went on.  We would love you to be involved!  We can offer your campaign/group a presence at the event and marketing opportunities.  



Essential details:

Birmingham Votes ‘09
Saturday 9th May 11.00-16.30 

The Priory Rooms, Quaker Meeting House, Bull Street

Register at www.electoral-reform.org.uk


----------



## articul8 (May 5, 2009)

BUMP - this Saturday.

Cruciall opportunity to build turnout in the West Mids and help to make sure the BNP aren't elected.

Speakers now also include Felicity Norman (Green) and Dave Nellist (No2Eu)


----------



## Fuzzy (May 6, 2009)

has it got any of the bent councillors that tried to rig the local elections a few ago attending.


----------



## articul8 (May 7, 2009)

It has got a stall from "Stamp out Voting Fraud"


----------

